

Collective blog/wiki idea: truth learnt from life  - angkec

We all learnt lessons throughout life, and sometimes we hope that it wasn't so harsh. These are invaluable lessons one could learn and would be a waste not to share with the others. Yet life is sometimes too busy to sit down and think, let alone share. I see HN has a constant supply of lessons for startups, but the way HN functions makes it hard to dig up knowledge shared a long time ago. So I had this rough idea of creating some kind of platform that encourages individuals to share their experiences and life lessons, sort of like a wikipedia for life lessons. Anyone else interested? Any suggestions?
======
rmc
A HackerNews wiki? Sounds interesting. It could become a resource for members
of this community to store knowledge about things this community has formed
around.

